# Surprising Use for Leftover Yarn



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

http://tipgarden.blogspot.com/2012/05/surprise-filled-gift-balls.html

Title for this is "Unwind the ball and see what falls out. Forget gift paper: use any yarn, or just tie short pieces together for this. Should be fun.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

w o w


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Love it!!!!Thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

That's a very sweet and fun way to give a gift. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

I was really happy to come across this idea. Best way I've found to use that "not enough to make anything but too much to throw away" leftover yarn. Not to mention the "why on earth did I buy this stuff" yarn. DD said these mystery balls would make a fun party game. Maybe put a treasure map or something in a small yarn ball. There are a lot of ideas for using these.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great site!


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Way cool idea!


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

How ingenious. Lots of ideas going through my brain. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i had compltely forgotten these. i used to get one in my xmas stocking. a book, a ball and a horn. fruits and nuts and candy. this was sometimes the ball.


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

eneurian said:


> i had compltely forgotten these. i used to get one in my xmas stocking. a book, a ball and a horn. fruits and nuts and candy. this was sometimes the ball.


I too used to get these in my Christmas stocking, only it was made of paper


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

how clever.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love this idea... thanks so much!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> http://tipgarden.blogspot.com/2012/05/surprise-filled-gift-balls.html
> 
> Title for this is "Unwind the ball and see what falls out. Forget gift paper: use any yarn, or just tie short pieces together for this. Should be fun.


Wouldn't this be a great idea to include in a Swap package??


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

What a clever idea!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This is how my mother learned to knit. She about six years old. My grand mother used to wrap a small toy in the center of the ball. My mother said she used to run home from school to knit to find out what was in te center of the ball of yarn. Just thought that was such a great story. My mom has since passed away. I'm glad she was able to share some knitting stories with me. This being one of them.


----------



## Luvsdogs (Apr 2, 2012)

How cute is that?!!? What a great idea!!

I get together with three girlfriends once a month for lunch. It's become a tradition I come up with a surprise handmade gift for each one. Our lunches are now known as the "Craft of the Month Club". I'll use this idea next month!!!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

How great is this?! And I just threw away yarn scraps this morning! I'm going right now to see whether I can salvage them!

Thanks for the link!

Virginia


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

MamaBonz, what a very clever idea. Thanks very much for the web site. I'm going to be doing a couple of those for our Fun Festival at church. Anything at all can be used--lip protection, spool of thread, pack of needles or pins, a small piece of jewelry. What a great thing to do.


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> http://tipgarden.blogspot.com/2012/05/surprise-filled-gift-balls.html
> 
> Title for this is "Unwind the ball and see what falls out. Forget gift paper: use any yarn, or just tie short pieces together for this. Should be fun.


What a great idea! I will be using this, that's for sure. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I have the perfect function to make these and distribute. Thanks for the great link.


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

I wandered through this site, so many neat projects... fast and easy. thanks for the info!

and MEVBB - what a precious story about your mom.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

What a wonderful ideal !!! For Christmas along with gifts we give our kids money. Every year they have to figure out where their crazy mom has hid it. It is a fun thing to do when you have grown kids, they look forward to it each year because its never in the same place twice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> MamaBonz 55 said:
> 
> 
> > http://tipgarden.blogspot.com/2012/05/surprise-filled-gift-balls.html
> ...


What a great idea xxxxxx


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> This is how my mother learned to knit. She about six years old. My grand mother used to wrap a small toy in the center of the ball. My mother said she used to run home from school to knit to find out what was in te center of the ball of yarn. Just thought that was such a great story. My mom has since passed away. I'm glad she was able to share some knitting stories with me. This being one of them.


What a lovely story xxx (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Cute idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Great idea. I'll have to do this for my Grandson. He will love it. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> http://tipgarden.blogspot.com/2012/05/surprise-filled-gift-balls.html
> 
> Title for this is "Unwind the ball and see what falls out. Forget gift paper: use any yarn, or just tie short pieces together for this. Should be fun.


wow! what a great idea!!!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a great idea! Thanks for the link!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

oh, the cleverness of someone!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I love it, thanks for sharing, I pinned it.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Great way to "wrap" the ever popular cash gift......jj


----------



## Oogie (Dec 25, 2011)

As a gramma I can see all kinds of possibilities and my granddaughters will love it. Thanks.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

these surprise balls could be used for most any type of gift--serious, funny, gag, etc. What a great idea


----------

